# .PNC files Images help????



## northeastsurf

I installed a webcam, it saves images to a SD card in the camera. You can right click and save image as to save a image from the SD card memory. But there is an option to download every image up to 1000 all at once. I clicked down load and saved to my PC, and only one file saved. The File saved as name JpegData.PNC The file is blank and I can not open it. Any ideas, is this a zip file with all the images in it? How do I get into it, programs, etc. Thanks, Ronnie Lees.


----------



## patrickv

what happens when you browse to your SD card via my computer and double click on the picture ? 
are you using a software that came with your digital camera to do what you mentioned ?
PNC ? never heard of it


----------



## northeastsurf

*thanks*

Thanks but I had to download software from panasonic, and it worked, thanks for your advice.


----------



## juliopa

Which software did you download from panasonic?  I also have a panasonic camera that creates this file.


----------



## tagheuer

*Here's the link for the Panasonic SD viewer*

http://panasonic.net/pcc/cgi-bin/pr...d_us/tbookmarka_m.cgi?m= &mm=2006061619051508


----------



## dwa_sb

*panasonic pnc converter*

On a related subject, anyone know a way to convert the .PNC files that are stored on the SD card to .JPEG file format?


----------

